

AirBnB logo found in Trademarks and Symbols of the World, published 1988 - sweetcakes_2600
http://i.imgur.com/IbmcCgH.jpg

======
sweetcakes_2600
Via
[https://www.reddit.com/r/Design/comments/3jz4qq/i_found_the_...](https://www.reddit.com/r/Design/comments/3jz4qq/i_found_the_airbnb_logo_in_trademarks_symbols_of/)

AirBnB logo for comparison
[http://i.imgur.com/TiOL8as.png](http://i.imgur.com/TiOL8as.png)

